# The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*

Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.

These should all be a better alternative to the lower priced blades from Workforce, Skil, Vermont American, Avanti/Avanti Pro, Irwin Classic, Irwin Marathon, Oldham Contractor, Oldham yellow pack @ HD, DeWalt Construction, Ryobi, HF, most Sears, and other off names. Before you go out and spend money on a mediocre blade that's no better than the stock blade that came with your saw, give one of these a try. Some will rival the best examples available at any price. I'll do my best to keep the list updated, and would encourage any of you who stumble into a great deal on blades to post it here.

Not sure what blade(s) to get? ....this article might help.

Last updated on 02/15/2019:

*10" thin kerf blades (~ 3/32" / 0.094"):*

- *Freud Diablo D1024X* 10" 24T ATB thin kerf rip blade. Made in Italy. ($28 @ HD)

- *Irwin Marples 1807366* 10" 24T ATB thin kerf rip blade. Made in Italy ([email protected])

- *CMT P10024 ITK Plus* 10" 24T ATB thin kerf rip blade. Made in Italy (~$30 @ Amazon)

- *Freud Industrial LU87R010* 10" 24T *FTG *thin kerf ripping blade. Made in Italy ($40 shipped - see the Marples, CMT, or Diablo 24T when the price tops $40, or as a decent alternative)

- *Irwin Marples 1807367* 10" 40T ATB thin kerf general purpose blade. Made in Italy ([email protected])

- *Freud Diablo D1040X* 10" 40T ATB thin kerf general purpose blade. Made in Italy ($30 @ HD)

- *DeWalt Precistion Trim DW7140PT*= 10" 40T ATB thin kerf general purpose blade. Made in China. ($30 @ Lowes)

- *CMT P10050 ITK* 10 inch 50T Combination blade (~ $40 at Amazon)

- *Freud Diablo D1050X* 10" 50T ATB/R thin kerf combo blade. Made in Italy (~ $37 @ HD & Amazon)

- *Irwin Marples 1807368*= 10" 50T ATB/R thin kerf combo blade. Made in Italy. ($37 @ Lowes)

- *Freud Diablo D1060X* 10" 60T ATB thin kerf combo blade. Made in Italy ($40 @ HD)

- *Irwin Marples 1807369* - 10" 60T ATB/R thin kerf crosscut blade. Made in Italy ($42 @ Lowes)

- *Oldham Pro 100PT80* 10" 80T ATB thin kerf fine crosscut/ply blade. *Made in the USA* ($22/$12.50 s/h from Cripe) (same as the DW3218PT @ ~ $60-$70)

- *Irwin Marples 1807370 10" 80T Hi-ATB thin kerf fine crosscut/plywood blade. Made in Italy. ($45 shipped on Ebay)
.
.

*10" full kerf blades (~ 1/8" / 0.125"):*

- https://www.ebay.com/itm/273223745582*Delta Industrial 35-611* 10" 18T FTG full kerf rip blade. Made in Germany ($~ $35 shipped from Ebay)

- http://www.amazon.com/Kempston-9931...=1422026304&sr=1-1&keywords=kempston+10+blade*Kempston 99312* 10" 24T FTG full kerf rip blade. Made in China. ($33 shipped from Amazon)

- http://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-SBW-10...sr=8-2&keywords=oshlun+10+inch+24+tooth+blade*Oshlun SBW-100024* - 10" 24T ATB full kerf rip blade. Made in China. $31.40 from Amazon…free s/h on $35 orders

- Freud Industrial LM-72R010 - 10" 24T full kerf FTG rip blade, made in Italy (not currently on sale from Amazon for ~ $62 shipped)

- https://cripedistributing.com/products/delta-35-7657-10-x-40-tooth-gen-purpose-carbide-saw-blade-usa*Delta Industrial 35-7657 " 40T ATB full kerf (0.118") general purpose blade. Made in the US or UK ($20/$15.50s/h from Cripe)
(Same as the former DeWalt Series 60 DW7657, very well regarded….does surprisingly well against blades like the WWII, Gold Medal, and TS2000) *BEST BUY*

- *Oshlun SBW-100050* 10" 50T ATB/R full kerf combo blade. Made in China (currently ($36 shipped from Amazon)

.
.

*12" Full Kerf Blades:*

- *Bosch PRO1248CHB* 12" 48T TCG full kerf general purpose blade. Made in China ($25/$12.50 s/h from Cripe)

.
.

*10" Ultra Thin Kerf Blades (~ 5/64" / 0.079")*: I'm not sure how good either of these are, but they're from a reputable manufacture, and offer a unique 0.079" ITK in a 10" blade for $10+s/h. It's VERY important that your splitter or riving knife blade is compatible with these blades….as in the blade must be at least as wide as the knife.

- *Bosch CBCL1040* 10" Ultra Thin Kerf ATB General Purpose blade w/10° hook. Made in Taiwan ($10 + s/h from Cripe)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the info and links.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to put all this information out there!!!

My eyes tend to glaze over whenever I start to examine/compare saw blades. I've come to just trust what you say and go with whatever you recommend, that also happens to not stretch my budget too thin. Given your knowledge and expertise, I would be insane to do anything else!!!

Again, *Thank you!!!*


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the detailed info….


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Once again, I'm glad you're on my buddy list!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Scott. I need a new blade for my chopsaw and thanks to you , I'm going to give one of those Irwin Marples a spin : )
Irwin Marples 1807370

Oh, wait…I just read that it has a 10-degree *positive* hook angle. 
I believe that we're supposed to use a* negative* hook design on chopsaws. True or false ? 
My 10" Delta and my 12" Bosch both came with Negative Hook blades from the factory. 
They are not sliders, just CMS , if that makes a difference : )
I'll wait for your decision before ordering. Thanks.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info,your always very knowledgeable with the blades which id a big help.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Dusty - A low to negative hook is recommnded for a slider and RAS (anywhere from negative up to ~ 5° or so is good), but 10° to even 15° is fine for a regular CMS or chopsaw.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thank you , Scott : )


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


good info. Added to favorites. thanks


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


*Good morning, Scott.* The guy selling the Marples was asking $35 for the 80 tooth blade, or best offer. 
I offered him $27.50 with free shipping and he accepted. The blade is now on its way to me : ) 
I also had a couple ebay bucks to spend , so the final cost was only $25.07 : ) 
Thank you so much and have a great weekend !!
Maybe someone else can bid lower and get a great deal as well.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Wow….$35 was a pretty solid deal. $25 shipped is terrific! (I think you got the last one he had…I just realized those were being sold in my town.) Enjoy!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


He had 2 left after my order was processed. 
I just checked on my order and the expected delivery date is between the 15th and the 19th…must be coming to Massachusetts on horseback ! 
Hopefully it will be sooner than later as I have a molding project to get done.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


For some reason"my" Lowes never have a good variety of anything, it carries only one Irwin combo blades ( 50 teeth I think). 
The people working in this Lowes told me that this is the smallest Lowes in the USA, that probably explains it


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Great listing!! I can even actually afford these. Thanks for taking the time to create and maintain the list.


----------



## twitch (Dec 6, 2012)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info. Now I'm confident in putting the right blade on my new saw!


----------



## JR13 (Feb 28, 2014)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Scott, I'll be using your list for my upcoming blade purchases! And, for anyone still referencing this list, Scott's intuition about the Bosch CB1024C was completely correct. It's a sharp blade and easily rips about anything you can throw at it, but leaves a really rough cut, no matter how careful you work. Maybe I just got a bad one, since my experiences with the Bosch brand have been largely positive, but I wasn't too impressed with its performance. Luckily I think I paid 9 bucks for it when Menards was clearing them out.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


knotscott,

As others have mentioned, great job with the above list. I see you are keeping this list updated as well even though there hasn't been much activity on this topic in a while. I book marked this topic quite a while ago and I have come back to it from time to time and I really do appreciate you keeping your information and prices up to date. I have one quick question ref radial arm saw blades.

I'm using a Rockwell Super 990 RAS and have experienced carriage walk/pull first hand by using a fairly aggressive positive hook blade. So as you can imagine I am in the market for a negative hook blade. I really like the 80 tooth CMT.219.080.10 based on the reviews on Amazon. I also found the Oshlun 60 tooth SBW-100060N. It didn't get quite the raving reviews as the CMT but the CMT is more than twice as much as the Oshlun. So my question to you is, dollar for dollar, which is the better blade? Quick note before you answer, I only use my RAS for cross cuts.

Thanks for you time

Scott


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Having never tried either, it's a tough call. I'm sure the CMT is a nice blade, but I'm not generally a fan of triple chip grinds for best performance, though this one is combined with an ATB grind that should help….but it's also a top dollar item, so my expectations would be really high. The Freud LU91 is very well proven, and can be had for as little as $40 plus s/h ($52 shipped). http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/321348275838?lpid=82


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Bump. The Delta Industrial 35-7657 is now less than $20 with free shipping from Amazon. I have a couple of these and they have proven to be a fantastic ripping and decent cross cutting blade, much more so when cost is figured into the equation.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...





> Bump. The Delta Industrial 35-7657 is now less than $20 with free shipping from Amazon. I have a couple of these and they have proven to be a fantastic ripping and decent cross cutting blade, much more so when cost is figured into the equation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


As of 4/8/15 @ 5:27am:

$19.99
Only 5 left in stock - order soon.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I took this blog at face value and now feel foolish. Instead of buying Freud Fusion or Infinity Super General I decided to save a buck and followkng recommendations went with Delta - 7657. What a mediocre blade! It was beaten in the cross cut department by a rip 24 tooth cheap Diabloi ! And of course the rip blade outperforms Delta in ripping. See for yourself. The clean cut is from 24 tooth rip blade. The one with swirlmarks and feaying is from Delta 7657


----------



## chadofjesus (Jun 4, 2019)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Scott, speaking of deals, I'd like to hear your opinion on table saw blade options. I am looking at getting a Freud LU87R010 for ripping for $40. Would I be better off when you consider performance, versatility, durability, etc to buy an Infinity 010-060 ($70) to do everything else or to get both a Marples 60T($40) along with a Marples 80T($30 - ebay) for the same price as the 010-060? I do need to cut some birch veneer (1/4"-3/4"), and I am kinda picky. I wasn't sure if you need to use an 80T for veneers and specifically thin veneers?? You say the Italian made Marples is good, but how good? I decided to spring for the freud industrial LU87 over the Diablo/Marples options since it's only about $10 more.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Any blade that will not give me a smooth surface for glue isn't worth buying. I'll stick with Tenryu.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...





> Scott, speaking of deals, I d like to hear your opinion on table saw blade options. I am looking at getting a Freud LU87R010 for ripping for $40. Would I be better off when you consider performance, versatility, durability, etc to buy an Infinity 010-060 ($70) to do everything else or to get both a Marples 60T($40) along with a Marples 80T($30 - ebay) for the same price as the 010-060? I do need to cut some birch veneer (1/4"-3/4"), and I am kinda picky. I wasn t sure if you need to use an 80T for veneers and specifically thin veneers?? You say the Italian made Marples is good, but how good? I decided to spring for the freud industrial LU87 over the Diablo/Marples options since it s only about $10 more.
> 
> - chadofjesus


The 010-060 is excellent, and should do very well with veneers due to the Hi-ATB grind. Since you already have the LU87, I'd definitely grab the Infinity for your finer general purpose, crosscuts, veneer, and plywood stuff.


----------



## GaryM3348 (Apr 4, 2018)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Honestly,I don't buy cheap saw blades. I save my money and buy a high quality blade. The good ones will last me a lifetime and produce a nice clean smooth finish. At least for myself the bargain basement blades are a waste of time. That said the list at the beginning for this post seems very reasonable. I have used CMT, Freud, Sawstop, Jesada, Delta (I have had this one for over 30 years) and not had any problems. I have used the cheaper blades and ended up throwing them away, or giving them away.


----------



## Digger55 (May 15, 2020)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and time to put all this together!


----------



## GaryM3348 (Apr 4, 2018)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


In terms of the list above, Diablo and DeWalt don't rate very well, I have no personal experience with them. The guy that sharpens my blades said that the cheaper blades have softer carbide and not as much. They need sharpened more often and he grinds the carbide away a bit faster. Depending upon the shape of the tooth, as the carbide gets ground off he has had to grind a little off the metal of the tooth itself as the carbide has to hit the wood first and as it gets ground down it becomes lower than the tooth on some,of,the cheaper blades.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...





> In terms of the list above, Diablo and DeWalt don't rate very well, I have no personal experience with them. The guy that sharpens my blades said that the cheaper blades have softer carbide and not as much. ...
> 
> - GaryM3348


The Freud Diablo blades use the same carbide as the Freud Industrial blades. They have less carbide, but not softer. It's true that they won't withstand as many sharpenings as the Industrial series, but should hold an edge pretty similarly.

DeWalt has had multiple series of blades over the years. Some of their industrial level blades were excellent. The last time I used the DeWalt Precision Trim series they were made in the UK or the US and were a heck a blade for the price. Now they're made in China, and I haven't tried the Chinese made versions, but the designs look similar. It's the DeWalt construction series that has teeny little chips of carbide on the teeth that's likely to be a softer grade of carbide, but you have to be specific about the series and model when comparing brands.

Like you, I'm not much of a fan of cheapie blades in general, but those on this list that I've tried have been respectable, and represented decent value at the time. Sometimes situations pop up when an $80-$120 seems risky. Other folks can't justify a $100 blade for the amount of work they do, but want something more than the DW construction series or cheap HD Avanti blades.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

knotscott said:


> *The Bargain Saw Blade List is Back!*
> 
> Forrest WWII, Infinity Super General, Ridge Carbide TS2000, Freud Fusion, and Tenryu Gold Medal are all great saw blades. It's hard to go wrong with any of them if you're willing to plunk down $80-$130. Try getting a good blade with a budget in the $10-$40 range, and the odds of getting a good one fall dramatically. No need to despair….for those who missed out on the great Leitz/Irwin, Leitz/Delta, Onsrud, Delta 7657, and CMT clearance deals in recent years, below is list of current deals that I think represent a "good bang for the buck" on some very decent blades. Unlike most of the premium blades mentioned, I haven't tried all of these personally (many I have), but I'm willing to speculate that they're a good risk for the price based on who makes it, the series it's from, where it's made, and/or the design they used….they all appear to me to have "the right stuff", and just happen to be affordable too. Some are closeouts, rebadged blades from a different line, clearance, discontinued lines, buyouts, overstocks, etc. It's a hodgepodge of manufacturers, kerf widths, and tooth counts, and by the nature of sale and clearances prices, it'll fluctuate….here today, gone tomorrow.
> 
> ...


The blade you use depends only on the type of work you do. If it's fine furniture, then an expensive blade like a Forrest or tenryu is warranted. For rough cutting of construction grade lumber and plywood, a cheap blade is good enough.


----------

